# gas or electric oven for baking desserts/baked goods



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have been looking for a place with a kitchen specifically an oven to rent to start my business, just selling cupcakes so I can save enough money and open my own pastry shop storefront.

So I found a place but they have a gas commercial oven, I have been using electric oven and I was not sure if it a big difference or not between the two types for baking cupcakes/cakes


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it a convection oven or a deck (aka pizza oven) or a regular conventional oven (under a set of gas burners)? 

The deck or regular oven will have a cycle of gas turning on to reach the set temp, turning off and cooling, then firing again to come up to temp but the heat is radiant and steady (there's a learning curve to figure out hot spots, is the temp off or not) but cupcakes in a conVECtion oven will take some relearning in terms of the fan speed, using a lower oven temp, etc.because the air circulating in the oven can cause the top of the cupcake to set quickly, and then you'll have the fan pushing the batter and possibly making the cupcake a little lopsided.  You can definitely bake cupcakes in a commercial convection oven, it just takes some trial and error to get it the way you want it.


----------

